# Advice to avoid being nervous before and during a presentation?



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

EDIT: I guess the title should have said "Advice for not becoming nervous..." Oh wells, excuse that.

At first I wanted to get the presentation I have to do over with because of all the work I put into it, but my turn has been delayed and now I'm getting more and more nervous. Like just thinking about it makes my heart pound and my hands start getting cold, ect. I wish there was some logic that would debunk my fears and make me ok with speaking in public.

I try to trick myself into believing that no one there knows how to speak English so they can't understand me but then I think "oh but they'll definitely see me stutter and look every where except to the crowd" 


Halp. Any advice?


----------



## planetanarchy (Aug 10, 2013)

I have always been good with speaking, I remember teachers in school telling me about it. I'm trying to think what sort of mindframe I got into, there were times I felt nervous or pressure too, trying to prevent that is useless, you just have to ride with it. I basically handled it as if I as talking to anyone, just, a lot of people. I never really sat to analyze it, I just did well somehow. Hmm. Why would you want to pretend they are not there or that they don't speak english? I would think attempting to connect to the audience would be what helps me... If I were in person I'd just show you and help you that way. Have you tried to talk to yourself out loud as if people were there, as practice?


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

One time I took some diphenhydramine before a speech. Didn't help much, but it did grant some leverage. Got dry mouth though, so there's that.

If I could have, I would have taken any anti-anxiety drug. All the other exercises never helped me.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

planetanarchy said:


> I have always been good with speaking, I remember teachers in school telling me about it. I'm trying to think what sort of mindframe I got into, there were times I felt nervous or pressure too, trying to prevent that is useless, you just have to ride with it. I basically handled it as if I as talking to anyone, just, a lot of people. I never really sat to analyze it, I just did well somehow. Hmm. Why would you want to pretend they are not there or that they don't speak english? I would think attempting to connect to the audience would be what helps me... If I were in person I'd just show you and help you that way. Have you tried to talk to yourself out loud as if people were there, as practice?


Yeah, I practice IRL alone and with my brother but then when I do it in front of the crowd it turns out terrible. My mouth becomes dry and I stutter horribly and become confused :-/


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

Gore Motel said:


> One time I took some diphenhydramine before a speech. Didn't help much, but it did grant some leverage. Got dry mouth though, so there's that.
> 
> If I could have, I would have taken any anti-anxiety drug. All the other exercises never helped me.


I used to take xanax and it would make it worse. It took away my concentration. :-/


----------



## Ik3 (Mar 22, 2015)

Not sure what kind of options you have here, but if I have to teach a course or give a presentation, I make sure that I can move around the room and talk with my hands, use body language, and change locations. 

It makes me seem more dynamic and interesting, while at the same time alleviating the awkwardness of having to maintain eye contact and posture.


----------



## planetanarchy (Aug 10, 2013)

I feel really bad that you go through this, and that I don't know how to advise you. It's easy for me to say ride with it, grab it by the horns, etc etc, because that is what comes natural to me. That's the best I can give atm, and not to avoid the feelings.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

Ik3 said:


> Not sure what kind of options you have here, but if I have to teach a course or give a presentation, I make sure that I can move around the room and talk with my hands, use body language, and change locations.
> 
> It makes me seem more dynamic and interesting, while at the same time alleviating the awkwardness of having to maintain eye contact and posture.


I can move my hands, which I usually do but for some reason all of my mannerism and expressions come out weird during the presentation. My tone of voice and the way I speak comes out odd, the stuttering, I sometimes twist words and say full sentences backwards.


----------



## Ik3 (Mar 22, 2015)

Gossip Goat said:


> I can move my hands, which I usually do but for some reason all of my mannerism and expressions come out weird during the presentation. My tone of voice and the way I speak comes out odd, the stuttering, I sometimes twist words and say full sentences backwards.


Full sentences backwards?

Honey, you need a new job.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

If you want to be nervous: caffeine. Lots of it.

Therefore, to not be nervous: anti-caffeine - otherwise known as a nip of brandy.


----------



## Ik3 (Mar 22, 2015)

Cosmic Hobo said:


> If you want to be nervous: caffeine. Lots of it.
> 
> Therefore, to not be nervous: anti-caffeine - otherwise known as a nip of brandy.


haha nice

See, this way if you're mangling your sentences, you can just blow it off like "Well, I am a little tipsy, so just shhhhh"


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

Ik3 said:


> Full sentences backwards?
> 
> Honey, you need a new job.


I'm a student.


----------



## Wild (Jul 14, 2014)

I only have three bits of advice, but they've worked for me (and I've done quite a bit of public speaking). 

Firstly, you need to know that no singular tactic is going to make you not nervous. It just can't be done that quickly, so don't expect it to. Some may _help_ a little bit, but they won't fix your problem.

Secondly, the only tactic I've ever used that even helped a bit was separating myself from the emotion. Stop focusing on your feeling the emotion, and start focusing on the symptoms of it. Think "isn't it strange that something as simple as giving a presentation makes one's heart race like this?", lines like that. This has worked for me before, but admittedly, it works better when you're in a group of people who are feeling the same emotion. 

Thirdly and most importantly, practice. Practice is the rule for getting over _any _fear, especially social anxiety in any form. I used to be very shy, especially in front of audiences; I was forced into a position where I had to give speeches, and I became extremely good at it very quickly. I still got a bit nervous during some, but it definitely got better with time. If I had continued giving them regularly, I'm fairly positive I'd be numb to the nervousness by now. This is more of a long-term solution for presentation worries, but you can practice your speech with others, and you'll feel at least a bit better on presentation day. I know that this probably isn't what you wanted to hear since it's not convenient, but if you're looking for a cure, this is it.

I'm sure you'll do great, so knock 'em dead! :kitteh:


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

Shotophop said:


> I only have three bits of advice, but they've worked for me (and I've done quite a bit of public speaking).
> 
> Firstly, you need to know that no singular tactic is going to make you not nervous. It just can't be done that quickly, so don't expect it to. Some may _help_ a little bit, but they won't fix your problem.
> 
> ...


Thanks, asking myself question in regards to my nervousness would sort of allow me to see my behavior as something silly and perhaps it will allow me to slowly over come feeling this way. And I do practice, but sort far it's never helped me :-/ because I'm not nervous in regards to forgetting it's just the doing it in front of people part. I've also been trying to do little things to combat my general shyness and the fear I get in social settings, which has helped me.


----------



## Wild (Jul 14, 2014)

Gossip Goat said:


> Thanks, asking myself question in regards to my nervousness would sort of allow me to see my behavior as something silly and perhaps it will allow me to slowly over come feeling this way. And I do practice, but sort far it's never helped me :-/ because I'm not nervous in regards to forgetting it's just the doing it in front of people part. I've also been trying to do little things to combat my general shyness and the fear I get in social settings, which has helped me.


If you have an issue with general shyness - this is going to sound weird - but I believe in hypnosis. It's extreme, but if you can afford to see a hypnotist, it's sort of a cheat. It might just be the placebo of it that helps, but I know many people feel it's very beneficial. It may not work on you, though! It depends on the person.

If you can't afford to see a hypnotist, once again, practice is part of the cure. The other half of the cure for shyness is just improving your self esteem. I think general social anxiety and anxiety when giving presentations are a bit different in that way, as in my experience you can get nervous in front of crowds when your self esteem is great. But yeah, if you want to cure shyness, practice by talking to people and work on your self esteem by doing things to combat your flaws (or by accepting the ones you can't combat). Within a few months, you'll definitely see an improvement! Just stay positive.

And when you practice, it has to be in front of a crowd, otherwise it's not the right kind of practice. That's like practicing singing when you're only mouthing the words! :tongue:


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

Ik3 said:


> haha nice
> 
> See, this way if you're mangling your sentences, you can just blow it off like "Well, I am a little tipsy, so just shhhhh"


It'd work, though! Maybe not enough to get you tipsy, but a wee dram to make you feel warm inside and well disposed towards your fellow creatures. Wafted on a cloud of alcohol, you can wax lyrical. Alcohol lowers inhibitions, so makes you less prone to anxiety. (Which is why it’s easier to learn a language.)


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

Posture can also help; basically, if you can physically fake confidence and relaxation, you’ll feel emotionally confident and relaxed. And by that I don’t necessarily mean being formal and imposing (which is setting up a wall between you and the audience); if you can engage with the audience from the start, you’ll go a long way towards feeling confident. Remember, too, that the audience is basically on your side; they want to enjoy the presentation, and they’d rather see you succeed than fail.

My other suggestion would be to change the way you think about it. Giving presentations and public speaking has always been something I’ve found fun. (Except for the time when I fainted from hunger.) It’s being on my feet, performing to an audience. Can you relax and enjoy giving a presentation? Wing it, and bask in the limelight? Activities where you have to speak in public — improv acting (where you’re actively encouraged to fail, thereby robbing performing in front of a crowd of any fear it may hold) or something like toastmasters — might be a good way of getting experience, and showing you what you can do and that there’s nothing to worry about. 

 Also: how long is the presentation? 15 minutes at the most? At any rate, it’s not very long, and, even if you do stuff up, other people will soon forget, and won’t judge you.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

Cosmic Hobo said:


> Posture can also help; basically, if you can physically fake confidence and relaxation, you’ll feel emotionally confident and relaxed. And by that I don’t necessarily mean being formal and imposing (which is setting up a wall between you and the audience); if you can engage with the audience from the start, you’ll go a long way towards feeling confident. *Remember, too, that the audience is basically on your side; they want to enjoy the presentation, and they’d rather see you succeed than fail.*
> 
> My other suggestion would be to change the way you think about it. Giving presentations and public speaking has always been something I’ve found fun. (Except for the time when I fainted from hunger.) It’s being on my feet, performing to an audience. Can you relax and enjoy giving a presentation? Wing it, and bask in the limelight? Activities where you have to speak in public — improv acting (where you’re actively encouraged to fail, thereby robbing performing in front of a crowd of any fear it may hold) or something like toastmasters — might be a good way of getting experience, and showing you what you can do and that there’s nothing to worry about.
> 
> Also: how long is the presentation? 15 minutes at the most? At any rate, it’s not very long, and, even if you do stuff up, other people will soon forget, and won’t judge you.


That helps 

The presentation is actually almost an hour long :-/


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

Gossip Goat said:


> That helps
> 
> The presentation is actually almost an hour long :-/


 OK, in that case you’ll have to pace yourself. Try to make an impression right at the start: engage with them, and interest them in whatever you’re going to talk about.  Make an intriguing or a dramatic opening statement, build up suspense, give the audience a few tantalising hints about what you’ll be talking about later on. Then try to have a climax at least every ten minutes: something exciting or stimulating, to keep the audience’s attention. Then pull it all together in the last few minutes: not just a recap, but a dénouement.


----------



## Garek (Mar 12, 2015)

planetanarchy said:


> I feel really bad that you go through this, and that I don't know how to advise you. It's easy for me to say ride with it, grab it by the horns, etc etc, because that is what comes natural to me. That's the best I can give atm, and not to avoid the feelings.


This really is the best way to handle these feelings but it doesn't come naturally to me either. I think whenever you're doing public speaking, try to remember the following.

*1. You Are Your Own Harshest Critic *-- No one in your audience is judging your performance as harshly as you. Probably 90% of the things you feel awkward/stupid about during and after the event people in the audience either a.) won't notice or b.) won't count against you. Hardly anyone will notice your shaky hands even though when you look at your own hands, you look like you're having a seizure (lol). Voice-cracking and things of that nature aren't counted against you either by audiences.

*2. Substance Over Style *-- Try to focus in your preparation on the meat or content of what your message/presentation is. It's almost impossible to practice and master the presentation/style aspect first before the meat of your message. Put the horse before the cart.

*3. Styling Your Substance* -- Even though mastering/perfecting content is more important than mastering/perfecting the form(s) it is presented in, style has to influence your content in some way. The best arguments in the world aren't going to work very well if you sound as excited about your subject as Ben Stein (see below); I'm assuming that since you say your tone of voice "comes out odd" that you're not talking in monotone and don't have this problem.






What I'm trying to say is that you should try to put your content together and organize it *from the standpoint of an audience member*. Pretend you are sitting in the audience and ask stuff like: What's the most important thing(s) to remember on topic X? Why should I care/be interested? How does topic X affect my life? 

After you've boiled down your content to a couple of main/important points, try to create really simple talking points/sayings/slogans (say, 10 words or less) that sum up whatever your point is or whatever it is you want the audience to remember 30 seconds after you're done talking.

Hopefully if you focus on preparing in this way you'll be too distracted to be consumed and destroyed by anxiety. (Sorry if that sounds dramatic.)


----------



## Biracial (Sep 8, 2010)

For large audiences (+1000) and stage fright , I took atenolol And it worked like a charm.


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

I edited the title here and wanted to have a look in to see if there was good advice here. If I do a presentation for 3 people I'm fine but 4 or more. Eesh. I'm nervous too.


----------



## NurseCat (Jan 20, 2015)

I am a good public speaker so I figured I'd tell you what works for me.

-Pay attention to your tone of voice. You must sound sure of yourself. Do you know that thing people do where they make the last syllable of what they're saying more shrill? Don't do that. It sounds like you're confused. Even if you are unsure of what you are saying, try your best not to sound that way. The audience will not notice!

-Looking good doesn't hurt. Wear something that makes you feel attractive. Do your hair beforehand so you won't be playing with it while you speak. 

-Try to encompass all your presentation space. This doesn't mean pacing relentlessly, just stand up straight and motion to your visual aids and audience from time to time. 

-Imagine your audience in nightgowns and bonnets. 

-Create both a visual aid (I.E a Powerpoint) and a hand-out. While writing on what you're going to talk about, the info will stick in your head. 

And lastly, remember you are probably doing just great. You are the only one who's going to notice a small stutter or a slip of the tongue. Everybody else is focused on their own minor mistakes. 

Good luck


----------



## Katanatsu (Apr 7, 2015)

What I do is, I look at the situation from one side to another. For example, whenever I do presentations, I first think, "Oh dear god I cannot live through this. Everyone is watching me." However ... when I swap the perspective, I think, "Wait a minute ... everyone who is watching me perform ... they want something that is good, and if I were them, I wouldn't laugh if someone made a mistake. In fact ... they're scared. They don't want to present either. So ... I'll become the person that makes them interested and captivate their eyes. I'll warm everyone up so that way, they can have an easier time! Also, the teacher wants someone who can score a good grade. They want someone to surprise them, so why not be that person that surprises them?" This mind-set works a lot with other things too. For example, an audition. You're super nervous and you don't want to mess up. However, the judges in that room are waiting for a person for the spot. They want an answer to get the job done easier. They're afraid that no one will be the right person to play the part. So ... why not become that answer? Make it so that way, those judges aren't afraid of leaving without a good answer. Flipping your perspective a little bit can help ease a lot of things down. I hope this helped a bit.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

The first time I acted on stage, I discovered that we had rehearsed it so much in front of an empty audience that I didn't even really notice they were there, so I would recommend you rehearse as much as possible.


----------



## Dao (Sep 13, 2013)

I gave two public philosophy lectures at a college and I had no issue because I treated them as though they were one-sided conversations. I imagined I was talking to someone I know and trust while that person listened quietly.

Reading extensively on the topic helps a lot too so you can anticipate curveball questions.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

The more you do it, the easier it gets. At first pretty much everybody is quite nervous giving speeches, but when they've done a few it's not so bad, and when they've done many it's a lot easier.
Personally I find looking at the audience helps, but not sure if that helps everyone. Focusing on someone you know, like a friend, can help. Have a sip of water before you go up is usually a good idea as well. Practice well beforehand as that will give you more confidence then if you try to wing it, which includes practicing aloud in front of a mirror, or better still in front of family members. You can have them record you so you can see yourself afterwards and make any needed adjustments. Also the more confident and comfortable you are with your appearance the better, and you don't want to be stressing about how you look up there, so take that off your mind at least. As said earlier by another member, don't drink coffee or have lots of caffeine...I also find that makes things worse.
Before I go up I take a deep, slow breath, and I try to straighten my posture, as I sag a bit when I'm nervous.
Believe that you can do it, and push doubts out of your mind. Dwelling on the doubts won't help you.

Hope that helps!


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

Just pretend they are in their underwear lol


----------



## Miharu (Apr 1, 2015)

I don't know much about public speaking since I'd rather not do it, but I do know presentations quite well. And I've finished my high school thesis and did 2 defences for it and did a lot of reports at school..

My advice is to know your presentation inside and out. 
That way, whatever they ask - you'd know. Sometimes I even memorise the number of the slides, like if someone asked something, I could say, "The answer to that, I believe is in the second slide which is about..blahblahblah." Okay you don't have to memorise that, but make sure you KNOW your report/presentation. Knowing what it is about is a lot different than memorising the content.

About the actual ACT though, of public speaking.. Well, I suppose..common knowledge is you have to:

1. Look at the crowd. 
You have to 'communicate' with them. Now, if you're like me who can't look at someone (in the eye) I am not comfortable with for a long period of time, just look at their foreheads.

2. Posture.
You don't want to look like you'd be boring their minds out.

3. Speak clearly.
Don't over-enunciate, but don't mumble like you're not confident about what you're saying. Make sure they can hear you, but don't be annoying.

4. "All clear?"
You might want to ask if they're not getting what you're saying..

5. Damn it I can't think of anything else  Lol


No, but really.. Just know your presentation, look presentable, and speak with confidence. If you're good at humour - add a bit of that, too. It'll keep them interested.

**If you're confident that you know your presentation, you won't fumble. Just don't think about messing up, remind yourself that you know what you're doing so there should be no problem. And don't over-think!**



EDIT: (Not even sure if you're talking about presentations as in.. power-point or something. GAH.)


----------



## Miharu (Apr 1, 2015)

Another advice: DON'T FOCUS ON YOURSELF.


----------



## Garek (Mar 12, 2015)

He's a Superhero! said:


> Have a sip of water before you go up is usually a good idea as well.


This line made me think of this :happy:






How'd the speech go @Gossip Goat?


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Garek said:


> This line made me think of this :happy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, poor guy! He's obviously nervous (hope that water helped him feel better). Maybe have the glass of water much closer so you don't have to reach so far to get to it and make it look so obvious, like on the stand - I usually see the glass on the stand. It can give your mind a few seconds break from what it's dealing with. Have some water before you go up tho, to make sure your throat is clear.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

Garek said:


> This line made me think of this :happy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you believe I haven't given it yet... I'm supposed to give it on Monday though. We're the last group.


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

Practice everywhere, especially in front of a mirror, have a small group of friends rehearse, etc. etc.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Gossip Goat said:


> Can you believe I haven't given it yet... I'm supposed to give it on Monday though. We're the last group.


Eh...I usually like to be among the first. The waiting feels like to takes forever for me, and I can never fully concentrate on those before me. I can relax afterwards and take in whatever's happening.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

I'm an extremely outgoing person, and I _still _feel quite nervous before and during a presentation. But, all you can do is your best, right? You're doing it, so there's no need to wallow in fear when there's nothing you can do about it. Put on a show, don't be afraid to be funny.

I think it helps to do it in front of family members or friends. I still get nervous in front of people I know when doing a presentation, so it's a good warm up.


----------



## HAL (May 10, 2014)

Gonna totally go against the grain here but I HATE, fucking HATE public speaking and I HATE the fact that others think it's ok to respond by saying, "Don't worry, it's not that hard, it's just talking in front of people, what's the big deal?" . etc etc etc.

My fear of public speaking is exactly the same as anyone's fear of anything else.

And, what's more, I FUCKING HATE it how we're socially fucking obliged to go jump through the hoops of presentations and things, just to advance to another level in whatever field we want to do.

"Oh you don't like giving speeches? Come on, everyone has to at some point.."

FUCKING HELL I HATE IT WHEN PEOPLE SAY THAT.

It's all just so illogical.

I have to do an oral presentation as part of my degree. In theoretical physics. It's fucking bullshit. The extroversion-centric world now thinks that you need to be able to give an oral presentation, in order to prove your ability as a _physicist_? What the actual fuck?

Rant over.

I hate the overall global attitude towards public speaking. It's leaking into every pore of modern society.

I hate it, I don't care that I hate it, _nobody's_ life will not be worse if I avoid it forever, and my fear of it should be respected in the same way I respect anyone else's fear of... heights, spiders, clowns, or whatever else.

And yes I know it's probably an irrational fear - I'd be willing to even go as far as saying I have a phobia of it - but so what, my main issue here is over the fact that nobody seems to respect that fact that some people just aren't that good at public speaking, and the don't even enjoy it anyway, _so why are they forced to do it_?!

OP: Good luck with your presentation. And it'll probably be fine. But one thing I can say, from experience, is that it never gets easier, the fear will always remain the same, so what's the fucking point, just leave it to the people who enjoy it and want to do it. 

I will never understand why such a thing has become so firmly embedded in society, even though the vast majority of us don't enjoy it any way.

It. Makes. No. Sense.

EDIT: Consider the extreme example. Consider someone who is so nervous, crying on stage in front of a panel of judges/interviewers/whatever, they piss themselves with fear and shit starts to dribble down their leg. It's a cringe worthy experience. You can see the person is so scared that it'll probably leave them with PTSD for months. Then one of the panel says, "Come on, speak up! It's not that hard, for fucks sake, and you aren't leaving here until it's done!".

And that, ladies and gentlemen, is nothing more than the most extreme example of how the vast majority of us feel when having to undergo such things.

There are some who are fine and like it! Leave the presentations to them.

Not all humans are naturals at it. Come to think of it, it's the most unnatural thing I've ever seen. The entire animal kingdom agrees with me. And we as humans should be no different.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

He's a Superhero! said:


> Eh...I usually like to be among the first. The waiting feels like to takes forever for me, and I can never fully concentrate on those before me. I can relax afterwards and take in whatever's happening.


Yeah I agree. Sadly I didn't choose to be the last, turns where assigned randomly.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Gossip Goat said:


> Yeah I agree. Sadly I didn't choose to be the last, turns where assigned randomly.


Well let us know how you go.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

He's a Superhero! said:


> Well let us know how you go.


I'll probably stutter a ton then feel really stupid about it. *+~accurate foreshadowing~+*


----------

